# Anzeigeproblem mit BLASC bei RoM (Charakter fehlt..?)



## UnicoNoco (29. März 2009)

Hallo, ich hab mir heut BLASC gezogen, installiert und aktiviert.
Nachdem ich alles eingestellt habe, hab ich RoM gestartet und
ne Weile gespielt.
Später ausgemacht und die Daten übertragen lassen.
Jedoch fehlt in meiner myBuffed Seite der Eintrag meines
Chars.
Auf Buffed Romdata ist er jedoch zu sehen, aber (Und hier das nächste Problem)
es ist dort jetzt mein Twink zu sehen der noch Stufe 1 ist.
Mein 50er Krieger wurde komplett ersetzt durch den 1er Mage...?

Kennt sich wer aus und kann mir weiterhelfen?
Ich würd gern beide Chars in der Datenbank haben, und ich
würde auch gern die Chars in meiner myBuffed Seite stehen
haben...

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## UnicoNoco (29. März 2009)

Noch eins, wenn ich BLASC öffne, und das RoM Plugin anwähle, habe
ich in der linken Liste keine Chars von mir...
Woran liegts?


----------



## Archorus (29. März 2009)

Hau mal mit dem fehlenden Char ein paar Viecher um (TP/XP-Zuwachs). Bei mir war es auch so, dass es erst nach der ersten Veränderung hochgeladen wurde.


----------



## UnicoNoco (29. März 2009)

Archorus schrieb:


> Hau mal mit dem fehlenden Char ein paar Viecher um (TP/XP-Zuwachs). Bei mir war es auch so, dass es erst nach der ersten Veränderung hochgeladen wurde.




Klappt trotzdem nicht, in der Datenbank ersetzt er meinen Mainchar sofort mit meinem Twink
wenn ich mit diesem spiele. Es wird dort nur der zuletzt gespielte Char gezeigt...
Ich möchte aber das unter meinem myBuffed Profil alle meine Chars zu sehen
sind, ebenso in der Datenbank...
Und mit BLASC selbst sieht das so aus:[attachment=7149:Unbenannt.jpg]

Die Liste meiner Chars dort ist leer :/


----------



## ZAM (29. März 2009)

UnicoNoco schrieb:


> Klappt trotzdem nicht, in der Datenbank ersetzt er meinen Mainchar sofort mit meinem Twink
> wenn ich mit diesem spiele. Es wird dort nur der zuletzt gespielte Char gezeigt...
> Ich möchte aber das unter meinem myBuffed Profil alle meine Chars zu sehen
> sind, ebenso in der Datenbank...
> ...



Stimmt denn der Pfad zur client.exe in den Pfadangaben in BLASC?


----------



## UnicoNoco (30. März 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Stimmt denn der Pfad zur client.exe in den Pfadangaben in BLASC?




Ja er erkennt ja das Spiel, zeigt auch auf Buffed meine Spielzeit an...
Nur hier:
http://my.buffed.de/user/455037/characters
steht mein Char nicht in der Liste drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jaMBaKk (30. März 2009)

Moin Leute,
ich hab ein ähnliches Problem, habe es installiert, eingeloggt und nun wollte ich meine Daten übertragen aber mein RoM Charakter wird nicht angezeigt (Pfad zur client.exe), habe auch schon mit kurz spielen versucht aber ohne sichtbaren Erfolg. Schon 2 mal neuinstalliert aber nichts gebracht. Es sieht so wie im Screen von *UnicoNoco *aus.


----------



## ZAM (30. März 2009)

UnicoNoco schrieb:


> Ja er erkennt ja das Spiel, zeigt auch auf Buffed meine Spielzeit an...
> Nur hier:
> http://my.buffed.de/user/455037/characters
> steht mein Char nicht in der Liste drin
> ...




Die Spielzeiterfassung hat nichts mit den Pfadangaben für die fürs Charakter-Profiling unterstützen Spiele zu tun. 
Dein Char wird angezeigt (Rechte Spalte). Im Tabreiter "Charaktere" ist Rom nicht berücksichtigt, da noch keine Einstellungen notwendig sind. Das kommt aber noch.


----------



## ZAM (30. März 2009)

jaMBaKk schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> ich hab ein ähnliches Problem, habe es installiert, eingeloggt und nun wollte ich meine Daten übertragen aber mein RoM Charakter wird nicht angezeigt (Pfad zur client.exe), habe auch schon mit kurz spielen versucht aber ohne sichtbaren Erfolg. Schon 2 mal neuinstalliert aber nichts gebracht. Es sieht so wie im Screen von *UnicoNoco *aus.



XP oder Vista?


----------



## Regnor (30. März 2009)

jaMBaKk schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> ich hab ein ähnliches Problem, habe es installiert, eingeloggt und nun wollte ich meine Daten übertragen aber mein RoM Charakter wird nicht angezeigt (Pfad zur client.exe), habe auch schon mit kurz spielen versucht aber ohne sichtbaren Erfolg. Schon 2 mal neuinstalliert aber nichts gebracht. Es sieht so wie im Screen von *UnicoNoco *aus.



Servus, könnt ihr mit bitte sagen welche Windows Version ihr benutzt? Dann teste ich das hier mal.


----------



## jaMBaKk (30. März 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> XP oder Vista?



Ich hab Windows XP.


----------



## UnicoNoco (30. März 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Spielzeiterfassung hat nichts mit den Pfadangaben für die fürs Charakter-Profiling unterstützen Spiele zu tun.
> *Dein Char wird angezeigt (Rechte Spalte). Im Tabreiter "Charaktere" ist Rom nicht berücksichtigt, da noch keine Einstellungen notwendig sind. Das kommt aber noch.
> *



Alles klar, vielen Dank!


----------



## Regnor (30. März 2009)

Okay, dann versuchen wir uns mal an einer Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Start ihr BLASC als Admin oder ganz normal?
Gibt es bei euch folgenden Ordner:
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\DEINUSERNAME\Eigene Dateien\Runes of Magic ?
     Wenn ja, gibt es dort eine savedvariables.lua ?
       Wenn ja, dann schickt mir diese bitte an regnor@buffed.de
       Wenn nein, dann schreibt das bitte hier.


Gruß Matze


----------



## UnicoNoco (30. März 2009)

*Start ihr BLASC als Admin oder ganz normal?* - Als Admin (Vista)

*Gibt es bei euch folgenden Ordner:
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\DEINUSERNAME\Eigene Dateien\Runes of Magic ?* - Nein,
innerhalb meines Nutzernamens gibt es keinen Ordner mit Namen "Eigene Dateien".


----------



## Gimlimeister (30. März 2009)

selbes problem was ich bei wow auch hatte vor monaten wenn net sogar noch länger her, das blasc is net in der lage sonderzeichen zu erkennen auch in den signaturen (obwohl die hier funktionieren komischerweise bei rom) und zwar das ^ erkennt das teil net, angeblich solls ja behoben werden aber diese antwort kam auch schon vor monaten, also nix neues, nur schade das es immer noch nich behoben ist. bei rom hab ich auch mehr als nur den einen char der auch jeden tag gleich neu aktualisiert wird, nur eben chars mit nem ^ werden überhaupt net angezeigt, armes bild eigentlich ma wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyx (31. März 2009)

UnicoNoco schrieb:


> *Start ihr BLASC als Admin oder ganz normal?* - Als Admin (Vista)
> 
> *Gibt es bei euch folgenden Ordner:
> C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\DEINUSERNAME\Eigene Dateien\Runes of Magic ?* - Nein,
> innerhalb meines Nutzernamens gibt es keinen Ordner mit Namen "Eigene Dateien".



Unter Vista werden solche Dateien im "Dokumente" Ordner gespeichert.

Also C: -> Benutzer -> Name -> Dokumente -> Runes of Magic


----------



## Lilynight (1. April 2009)

*Das Problem habe ich auch - Leere Charakter Liste...

Ich nutze Windows XP und bei mir sieht es so aus:


C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\BESITZER\Eigene Dateien\Runes of Magic

NEIN ich sehe niergendwo etwas mit der Endung LUA...



*


----------



## delijha (3. April 2009)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem. Ich hab heute um die 4 Stunden RoM gespielt, die Daten wurden laut BLASC auch uebertragen, aber die Charliste in BLASC selber ist leer. Auch auf meiner mybuffed Seite gibt's keine Anzeige.

Ich spiel unter Vista und mit einer SaveVariables.lua kann ich dienen - kann/soll die immer noch geschickt werden?


----------



## Talentlos (4. April 2009)

Hi, bei mir das selbe, starte als administrator unter vista.
Trotzdem fehlt der Char. Ich hab die datei Savevariables.lua mal gesendet @ Regnor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## delijha (4. April 2009)

delijha schrieb:


> Ich hab das gleiche Problem. Ich hab heute um die 4 Stunden RoM gespielt, die Daten wurden laut BLASC auch uebertragen, aber die Charliste in BLASC selber ist leer. Auch auf meiner mybuffed Seite gibt's keine Anzeige.
> 
> Ich spiel unter Vista und mit einer SaveVariables.lua kann ich dienen - kann/soll die immer noch geschickt werden?



Bei mir hat sich das Problem jetzt (scheinbar von selbst) erledigt. In BLASC wird alles richtig angezeigt und auch auf der Seite ist der Charakter nun zu sehen...


----------



## Lilynight (15. Mai 2009)

*Hallöle!...
Schon zum X-ten mal habe ich BLASC de-und neu installiert, jegliche Pfadeingaben ausprobiert, die letzte *Version* scheint doch die gelungeste zu sein denn,
zumindest lässt sich mein Charakther in der Liste blicken. Das schaut in etwa so aus:

Besuche meine Homepage

Jetzt komme ich zu der nächten Frage:
Wieso wird der Char nicht zu MYBufed hochgeladen?

Sollte der eingegebene Pfad weiterhin  nicht stimmen, so würde der Char auch nicht in der Blascliste zu sehen sein, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Liebe Grüße und danke!

Lily

*


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2009)

Lilynight schrieb:


> *Hallöle!...
> *



Liegt vielleicht ein Schreibschutz auf *C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\BESITZER\Eigene Dateien\Runes of Magic\ ?*


----------



## Lilynight (15. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht ein Schreibschutz auf *C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\BESITZER\Eigene Dateien\Runes of Magic\ ?*




* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hmmm...dann scheint doch die Endung in meinem Fall doch nicht zu stimmen, ZAM...
Wenn ich den Pfand verfolge ist es so:


C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Besitzer\Eigene Dateien\Runes of Magic  und hier kommt noch so einiges mehr <


*


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2009)

Lilynight schrieb:


> * C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Besitzer\Eigene Dateien\Runes of Magic  und hier kommt noch so einiges mehr <*



Das ist egal - da drin muss eine Datei namens "savedvariables" liegen - wenn da keine Endung dran ist, lässt du bei Windows keine Endungen anzeigen, es ist trotzdem die Datei. Sollte die vorhanden sein, schick die mal bitte an support@buffed.de - wenn nicht, darf Runes of Magic keine Dateien ablegen weil der Ordner "Runes of Magic" schreib- oder anderweitig durch Windows geschützt.


----------



## Lilynight (15. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist egal - da drin muss eine Datei namens "savedvariables" liegen - wenn da keine Endung dran ist, lässt du bei Windows keine Endungen anzeigen, es ist trotzdem die Datei. Sollte die vorhanden sein, schick die mal bitte an support@buffed.de - wenn nicht, darf Runes of Magic keine Dateien ablegen weil der Ordner "Runes of Magic" schreib- oder anderweitig durch Windows geschützt.





*Hmmmm....etwa so??


C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Besitzer\Eigene Dateien\Runes of Magic\Lilynight\SaveVariables.lua


*


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2009)

Lilynight schrieb:


> *Hmmmm....etwa so??
> 
> C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Besitzer\Eigene Dateien\Runes of Magic\Lilynight\SaveVariables.lua
> *



Die Datei ist in der von dir erwähnten Pfadstruktur so vorhanden?  
Schick die Datei mal bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2009)

Wir haben das grad nochmal geprüft. Diesen Unterordner mit deinem Charkternamen gibt es natürlich - ABER es muss eine Datei namens savedvariables.lua schon direkt in \Eigene Dateien\Runes of Magic\ liegen. Das ist die mit deinen Chardaten für buffed.

Sollte die vorhanden sein, schick die bitte - wenn nicht, schau im Spiel nach dem Login im CHAT bitte nach ob da was von "BLASCProfiler geladen" steht.


----------



## Lilynight (15. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir haben das grad nochmal geprüft. Diesen Unterordner mit deinem Charkternamen gibt es natürlich - ABER es muss eine Datei namens savedvariables.lua schon direkt in \Eigene Dateien\Runes of Magic\ liegen. Das ist die mit deinen Chardaten für buffed.
> 
> Sollte die vorhanden sein, schick die bitte - wenn nicht, schau im Spiel nach dem Login im CHAT bitte nach ob da was von "BLASCProfiler geladen" steht.




*Ja, die besteht...direkt in *Eigene dateien/Runes of Magic*....hab soeben gesehen...also die ertste Savedvrongliabel. lua die ich erwähnte ist weiderum im Ordner *Lilynight*.

O, o und welche soll ich nun entberen? Die als unterordner in Runes of Magic/Lilynight/Savedvariables.lua...

oder diese /Eigene Dateien/Runes of Magic/savedvariables.lua*


----------



## Hexxor (15. Mai 2009)

hallo ihr buffies !

häng mich da auch an den thread an, spiele seit 11.05 RoM, blasc ist immer aktuell seit anbeginn ; 
rom plugins sind installiert.

auf meiner "mybuffed"seite ist kein rom-char zu sehen leider, es werden nur die chars von wow angezeigt.
liegts an mir, oder ist da wo ein hund begraben ?


feuchtfröhliche grüße aus dem nachbarsland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilynight (16. Mai 2009)

Hexxor schrieb:


> hallo ihr buffies !
> 
> häng mich da auch an den thread an, spiele seit 11.05 RoM, blasc ist immer aktuell seit anbeginn ;
> rom plugins sind installiert.
> ...



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oh...da bin ich doch nicht ganz allein mit meinem Problem...
Mal sehenw as Blasc Oncels uns raten ! Ich hab die Hoffnung immer noch nicht aufgegeben...Vielleicht sind wir auch Sonderfall O,,-,,O!

*


----------

